

$500k "Energy-Harvesting" Kickstarter Scam Unfolding Right Now - SchizoDuckie
http://beta.slashdot.org/story/203739

======
ricardobeat
I wonder why does Kickstarter even allow a project with no identifiable
person/company attached to it.

